

Technological aspects of Mossad operations (2001) - Rod
http://www.fas.org/irp/world/israel/mossad/techops.htm

======
nfnaaron
"Beyond the technical and management experiences, the experience taught me how
to be audacious and think outside the normal framework," Or relates. "Much of
the Mosad's power derives from a capacity to do things so audaciously that the
enemy can't imagine such things would be done to him."

